# Ultimate large scale bridge?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently made by the folks in China that make bridges for Overland Models based on the info at the bottom of the listing.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...amp;_rdc=1

Look at all the hardware.............


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Certianly is an ornate piece. If they are going after true prototype, my geuss is the original was riveted. With all the effort to drill a zillion holes, I would have used rivets rather then spending a zillion on NBW.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The slotted screw heads make it look like it was built from an Erector set. 

They should at least used threaded rod and nuts on each end. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think anything with a plow will make it through. And that is not how you test a bridge for strength. Set it in place on its end supports.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, yeah?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed that too Marty, not trying to cut the guy down, but if you are selling something really expensive, don't show it off with a strength test that does not mean anything, support it by the ends and put the load in the center. Of course over 100 pounds is not necessary. (and at least leave it right side up ha ha) 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

USD$1848?!? *GASP* 

But it is absolutely beautiful... 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Bet Greg, and Marty buy a couple just to test out!!! what you tink?????? Hah Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

It is a nice looking piece, but not $1800.00 nice who can afford that ??????????? Jeeeeeeeeez.............. $180.00 maybe

I'l make some more of my own thank you very much.............


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The typical OMI collector type perhaps. 

Can you imagine, sitting at your work station with some bits of brass and a trillion screws and nuts?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01 Jan 2011 11:09 AM 
The typical OMI collector type perhaps. 

Can you imagine, sitting at your work station with some bits of brass and a trillion screws and nuts? 
............................................................................

Maybe this is where this guy came from and sold off.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder if you use it on your railroad, whether every couple of months you have to spend a week to tighten up ALL the nuts in case they work loose! 
I know, Loctite and paint will prevent that! 
Not sure that I would have it outside at that cost anyway! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just think of the cost of the raw brass! 
Also, in one photo I think I see a bolt head that is hanging loose already! 

What would 9000 brass screws and nuts cost?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

noelw you crack me up


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems to me it lacks bridge ties and guard rails. 

-- Bob Mills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's an extra $1,000 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder, can you get it in kit form? 

Robert


----------

